# Solved: Can't Open Links From Outlook



## ehbowen (Aug 10, 2009)

A friend is experiencing difficulty opening links from within emails received in Outlook on her Toshiba Satellite L305 4GB RAM laptop running Windows Vista SP2. When she attempts to click on a link in an Outlook email, she receives the error message, "This operation has been canceled due to restrictions in effect on this computer. Please contact your system administrator." If she forwards the email to her Yahoo email account she can open the link from within her browser with no difficulty. However, from Outlook she has to copy and paste the link, which is cumbersome. I have looked into Internet Options and Administrative Tools but haven't found any obvious settings which might be causing the problem. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Running Microsoft Outlook 2007 SP3 (12.0.6607.1000)

OS Name Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium
Version 6.0.6002 Service Pack 2 Build 6002
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name XXXXX
System Manufacturer TOSHIBA
System Model Satellite L305
System Type x64-based PC
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5800 @ 2.00GHz, 2000 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date INSYDE 1.90, 6/4/2009
SMBIOS Version 2.4
Windows Directory C:\Windows
System Directory C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device \Device\HarddiskVolume2
Locale United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer Version = "6.0.6002.18005"
User Name XXXX
Time Zone Central Daylight Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM) 4.00 GB
Total Physical Memory 3.87 GB
Available Physical Memory 883 MB
Total Virtual Memory 7.93 GB
Available Virtual Memory 4.86 GB
Page File Space 4.16 GB
Page File C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*THIS* should take care of it. Click on *Fix it*.


----------



## ehbowen (Aug 10, 2009)

That did indeed take care of the problem. Thanks very much for your help; it turns out others at her office are having the same problem. Will send the message on to them too.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

